# Ever eaten a moist protein flapjack/bar?



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ive tried the odd protein flapjack and bar, never have i had one that was moist.

Theyre all like eating sawdust, the flavours themselves are okay, but the texture is horrid.

Anyone had any that werent like eating sawdust?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Having eaten most types of sawdust, I can confirm that protein bars are significantly moister than this.. however... have you tried dipping it in a nice mug of black coffee..?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Phd ones are nice


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Maxi muscle are good , oh yeah bars are nicer then most Choc bars (cookie crunch is great) , phd bars are ok , cnp flapjacks in cherry almond are my fav flapjack

If u lookn a mate tasty bar go for ohh yeah bars mate


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Better still buy a protien bar maker for 20 pound of amazon and make your own its what i do


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

They're pretty moist if you dip them in your cup of tea.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

These are the sh1t when it comes to taste, best I've ever had easily.

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/xl-nutrition-xtra-protein-bar-24-x-75g


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

"NRGFUEL OMG FLAPJACKS" are absolutely ****ing immense mate. I would honestly eat the cherry bakewell one instead of ANY chocolate bar. Shame they are full of ****


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkpowders ones taste good, not too moist, not too dry.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

CNP pro flapjacks are pretty dry but I love them. Only bars that weren't dry as were phd flapjack+ or something like that.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i dont eat them but if i did i would make my own such a rip off.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Best ones ive tried are the Reflex ones, choc orange is my top tip. Pretty moist and taste almost like a regular flapjack and almost as moist. I agree that most appear to be particular dry and chemical tasting and ive tried alot. Looking forward to trying BBWs offering and hopefully other bulk brands can come up with the winning formula soon.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Ive tried the odd protein flapjack and bar, never have i had one that was moist.
> 
> Theyre all like eating sawdust, the flavours themselves are okay, but the texture is horrid.
> 
> ...


Inbox us your address and we'll send you one of ours to try 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/2-x-bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-protein-flapjacks-x-24-bars


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

bulkpowders strawberry yoghurt flapjack is quite moist tbf! 10x better than the CNP ones.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

had some good one with caramel & chocolate taste was really nice.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yep, i think it had about 11g of protein and a million grams of sugar though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

best thing to do though is eat one of these



and wash it down with one of these


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> best thing to do though is eat one of these
> 
> View attachment 109047
> 
> ...


Taste better too


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Has somebody been tricked into a game of soggy biscuit?? :whistling:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i just make my own chocolate peanut butter ones....as and when i feel the need





2scoops protein powder

2 tablespoons natural peanut butter

1tablespoon blended coconut flakes

Sprinkle of unblended coconut flakes

1teaspoon of vanilla essence

Mix it all with a little water untill you can form it into shaped bits, then melt 85% chocolate in a bowl and coat the bars, stick it in the fridge for half hour


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Enjoyed the bars from Kinetica but last ones I bought were Reflex and had to give them away, couldn't stomach then and I've realised there is a fine line when it comes to healthy content and being palatable and tasty.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The MP high pro ones are pretty tasty.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Maxi muscle are good , oh yeah bars are nicer then most Choc bars (cookie crunch is great) , phd bars are ok , cnp flapjacks in cherry almond are my fav flapjack
> 
> If u lookn a mate tasty bar go for ohh yeah bars mate


Oh Yeah bars are basically like real chocolate bars with protein in, amazing!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

mark67 said:


> Better still buy a protien bar maker for 20 pound of amazon and make your own its what i do


Whats your ingredients you use pal


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

MF88 said:


> These are the sh1t when it comes to taste, best I've ever had easily.
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/xl-nutrition-xtra-protein-bar-24-x-75g


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

MF88 said:


> These are the sh1t when it comes to taste, best I've ever had easily.
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/xl-nutrition-xtra-protein-bar-24-x-75g


I had some myself and ur right there vary good ,taste all most like a Milky Way


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

you conna beat a moist flapjack


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

The first review for our BBW Premium Protein Flapjacks is up here:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=4965174&mpage=1#4965174

I believe anyone looking for a nice moist bar, will be very happy with these  18g protein, 35g low-GI carbs per bar too.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> "NRGFUEL OMG FLAPJACKS" are absolutely ****ing immense mate. I would honestly eat the cherry bakewell one instead of ANY chocolate bar. Shame they are full of ****


and they are only 13g ish of protein


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry about the formating somethings up with our CMS but these bad boys rock

http://www.pro-10.com/en/recipes/homemade-protein-bars-11309.html


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> The first review for our BBW Premium Protein Flapjacks is up here:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=4965174&mpage=1#4965174
> 
> I believe anyone looking for a nice moist bar, will be very happy with these  18g protein, 35g low-GI carbs per bar too.


When are samples of these gonna be about? Looking forward to trying out the pecan, in particular.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The new CNP choc orange flapjacks are pretty moist.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Syntha 6 bars are absolutely gorgeous....

But a rip off and full of sugar.

Most bars/flapjacks only have around 20g of protein in them anyway so for the price I can't really see the point, especially if they don't taste great.

The choc orange phd brownies have 50g of protein in them so at least you're getting plenty for your price.

These BBW intrigue me though because they do sound nice. Whether they're any better than what's already on the market.....


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> When are samples of these gonna be about? Looking forward to trying out the pecan, in particular.


Inbox me your delivery address and we'll send you out a sample  We believe we have the best Protein Flapjacks on the market.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick of the maximuscle ones i picked up in the sale, very powdery and sickly so may give the BBW ones a go


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Inbox me your delivery address and we'll send you out a sample  We believe we have the best Protein Flapjacks on the market.


Just ordered some other bars from you, couldn't wait to hear if you'd send me a sample :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

a moist protein bar...

...flying pigs


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Best protein bar ive ever tasted is Oh Yeah! Cookies and cream. Better than 90% of the 'normal' chocolate bars out there. Pricey but in a pinch they feel like a dirty cheat. lol

Ive yet to find a decent flapjack but the CNP ones arent bad but id rather just stick some oats in a shake.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

I've only ever had the Sci-Mx ones when I was too busy to make a real meal and they seemed to do the job and didn't taste like a breeze block dipped in sugar.


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

The best ones I've had are the Optimum Nutrition Wholly Oats Strawberry Cream followed by the CNP White Almond Pro Flapjacks. Found both really easy to eat.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not got round to trying mine yet @BBWarehouse but I have received them.

Ill review as soon as I've tried them, thanks very much!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The pecan is awesome, I'm gonna try the honey berry tomorrow


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> The pecan is awesome, I'm gonna try the honey berry tomorrow


Glad you like it  Samples are now up on site with free delivery here: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-protein-flapjack-x-1-bar


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Garnell Aspire-40 caramel flavour...moist and 40g of protein per bar!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

The MyProtein ones are good - chocolate orange is probably my fave. They're chewy, but they're not dry. Got them in my gyms vending machines, so if I get a hunger pang during a workout I'll get one down me.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Glad you like it  Samples are now up on site with free delivery here: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-protein-flapjack-x-1-bar


I don't need any samples mate, I tweeted you pictures of my bars the other day. Having the honey berry before the gym this afternoon, I'll report back later


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

myprotein cookies i find are the best. 37g protein, 20g carbs...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

BBW Honey Berry bar is reaaaaally nice, Pecan is still my favourite though


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

Going to snap these up this afternoon I think, one box of each flavour.


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I don't need any samples mate, I tweeted you pictures of my bars the other day. Having the honey berry before the gym this afternoon, I'll report back later


The Myprotein cookies are really nice. I liked the chocolate mint ones. Also the Myprotein muffins, the toffee fudge ones were excellent.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never really tired a 'nice' bar, always sawdusty! myprotein cookies was the closest I got


----------

